# April 2015 Bump Buddies Wanted



## Enigma1121

Hello Ladies!

Got my BFP today!:happy dance: According to FF my due date is April 2. Anyone want to be buddies!!??


----------



## Dani0912

Hay me too!!! Have not been onside for ages as the trying got unbearable but fingers crossed this is it! Suffered 5 losses and hoping for a chance this time!!!  
Will this be your first?


----------



## Enigma1121

Hi Dani,

Welcome! This WILL be my first! I'm so excited, but a bit nervous due to all the reading and chances of mc, etc.:happydance:

I'm so sorry to hear about your past losses.:cry: That had to be hard to deal with. Fortunately, that's all behind you now and we're looking forward to sticky beans and happy, healthy pregnancies. Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you.:hugs: Will this be your first?

Also, don't forget to update your family status to "pregnant (expecting)." I just did it. :-D


----------



## sekhmet2013

I got my BFP today!! Thanks for inviting me over, Enigma. :) This will be my first as well, and we're excited but still a little shell shocked, haha. I'm also nervous about the little one sticking.

I'm sorry to hear about your losses, Dani. That's heartbreaking, but hopefully this is the one that sticks!!


----------



## Enigma1121

You're welcome! Glad you came over. LOL! Now that we got that BFP the gravity of the situation is settling in. I can't even explain how excited I am.:happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

Hey guys..I'm due 5th april also got my bfp on 22nd....this will be my 4th baby lol xx


----------



## Enigma1121

Welcome and congrats Charliemarina!!! Baby number 4? Nice! Any advice for the first -timers?


----------



## Charliemarina

Enigma1121 said:


> Welcome and congrats Charliemarina!!! Baby number 4? Nice! Any advice for the first -timers?

Well not so much advice more like anyone that needs advice can ask anytime.... About anything you can never have to much tmi in pregnancy haha xx


----------



## sekhmet2013

How's everyone doing?? I've had mild cramping in the morning for the past 3 days, and totally thought that I had a false positive and it was AF. But I never saw any blood and I started a thread on here and had many nice responses that it's totally normal :)

I also had waxing and waning nausea the last two days, but thankfully it hasn't hit me yet today!

I'm so terrified that this baby won't stick... I don't have any real reason to be worried about that, aside from the fact that it's fairly common, but I can't help it.


----------



## Eidson23

Due April 10th! :bfp: confirmed today with FRER :flower:


----------



## sekhmet2013

Eidson23 said:


> Due April 10th! :bfp: confirmed today with FRER :flower:

Congrats Eidson!! And welcome to the club :)


----------



## brittany12

just wanted to say congratulations to ya'll! I can't believe there is an April babies thread already! seems like yesterday I was getting my bfp! Hard to believe that was 4 weeks ago!


----------



## Enigma1121

Congrats Eidson! Welcome. 

Sek, how are you feeling? Still cramping? I've been feeling what can only be described as a stretching feeling in my lower abdomen. Kind of like if you reach you arms overhead and lean back and stretch just a little too far and feel a slight tweaking pain. It's definitely different. I'm hungry much more frequently than usual, and not just a normal hungry, an I-could-eat-everything-in-the-fridge-and-cupboards type of hungry.:blush: Any other symptoms yet?


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! Cautiously joining you! Got my :bfp: yesterday, but had a blighted ovum back in March this year and suffered a m/c and mm/c before my ds so trying not to get to excited/giddy just yet! If this bean sticks then from lmp I should be due around 4/5 April, a month before my little boy turns 2! Eek!

Congratulations to you all! Fingers crossed we have sticky healthy beans and get to enjoy the wonderful journey of pregnancy together!

Hugs
xxxx


----------



## sekhmet2013

Enigma1121 said:


> Congrats Eidson! Welcome.
> 
> Sek, how are you feeling? Still cramping? I've been feeling what can only be described as a stretching feeling in my lower abdomen. Kind of like if you reach you arms overhead and lean back and stretch just a little too far and feel a slight tweaking pain. It's definitely different. I'm hungry much more frequently than usual, and not just a normal hungry, an I-could-eat-everything-in-the-fridge-and-cupboards type of hungry.:blush: Any other symptoms yet?

Hey Enigma, not much cramping any more. Just occasional light pain, maybe more like stretching/pulling like you describe. I haven't noticed much change in my appetite yet. I am urinating more frequently, but I'm also trying to drink more water, so it could just be that. My bbs are larger and slightly sore. I'm trying not to over analyze everything, but it's hard!! 

Do you have a doctor appointment yet? My first one is on Monday. I think it's just for the Hcg blood test, but I'm hoping to schedule my first scan! Maybe then it will seem real...

Congrats and welcome Jinbean! Fx for a sticky, healthy bean for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Eidson23

I see everyone with those cute little graphics for the month they're due. Anyone here computer saavy? That "March-mallows" one is too cute, we should come up with an April one :D


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi, can I join you all? 
I just got my bfp yesterday I think I'll be due around 9th April. I'm going in for a dating scan next Wednesday.
This is number 2 for me. My dd will be 2y4m when this one arrives.


----------



## Abilou

Im due april 1st but im scared my bean wont stick! This is my first but im on edge all the time &#128533;


----------



## Abilou

Just found out my body doesnt want garlic garlic bad!


----------



## Beanonorder

Abilou unfortunately being in edge comes with the territory, especially for a first pregnancy. I am happy to report that, so far, I'm more relaxed than I was last time!


----------



## ByHisGrace

We found out a week ago that we're expecting #3 on April 6th! So far no symptoms but frequent hunger, which with my other two progressed into eat every two hours or be ill(even then, eating fixed it). Planning to stay active and hopefully be fit and strong. :)


----------



## Suzy18

Yay finally an April 2015 thread! I got my BFP on July 21st and am due *April 2nd*. This is my first pregnancy and I was in complete shock when I saw my :bfp:. I tend to worry about everything but as time goes by I'm getting more relaxed. I hope for sticky beans and Happy & Healthy Pregnancies for everyone!


----------



## Oswin

Hi all :wave: I got my :bfp: on the 31st, and my due date is around 2nd April. I'm SO happy but SOOOO nervous!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys!
I'm expecting #2, due April 6th!! So thrilled -


----------



## Suzy18

Congratulations Oswin and Grace O:)


----------



## grace10209

Thank you!!!! It's so exciting - and of course nerve wracking at the same time.

When is everyone telling people??? We wait til 12 weeks- sooo tough!!


----------



## qna6912

Hello everyone! I just got my BFP yesterday and am due April 8th, I am completely overjoyed to be expecting #1!


----------



## sekhmet2013

Welcome to the thread, new comers! So excited to share this journey with you :) 

I had my first appointment this morning. Well, I thought it was going to be my first prenatal appointment... but the nurse just drew blood and said they'll get me setup with a prenatal appointment after the blood test comes back. The results will be back on Wednesday. Kind of a let down, I really want to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Suzy18

Welcome to all the newcomers and congrats! 
We've only told our mothers so far. I couldn't wait 13 weeks to tell my mother. We'll tell my FIL as well after the first U/S on August 14th. But the rest of the world: after week 13 probably. I hope to get a scan around that time to mark the transition to the 2nd trimester and to see if everything is progressing the way it should. But for now I'm nervous about my first scan next week. I've been googling and at week 7 there should be a heartbeat. So I hope to have good news! 
FYI I'm feeling so nauseous today. Bah! I just had dry toast and tea this morning, that was all I could stomach. But I had this queezy feeling for the remainder of the day.


----------



## sekhmet2013

grace10209 said:


> Thank you!!!! It's so exciting - and of course nerve wracking at the same time.
> 
> When is everyone telling people??? We wait til 12 weeks- sooo tough!!

We told my mom and brother and DH's dad and sister the day we got our BFP. We also told my best friend, as she's temporarily staying with us and I can't really keep it a secret in my own house! We told our family because we're so excited and knew that they would be too :) 

As far as everyone else, 12 weeks at the earliest. Maybe a little longer depending on if I'm showing.


----------



## Beanonorder

We've told our parents and siblings. And I told one of my friends because I was at her house when I tested and I won't see her again until after the baby is born. We'll tell the aunts after the scan tomorrow and I'll also have to tell another friend. She asked me to be her maid of honour at her wedding next year on 8th April. I'm dreading telling her! I had a really bad experience with my last employers with my previous pregnancy so I'm going to put off telling work for as long as possible. 

Aside from lots of peeing I don't have many symptoms. I had this with my first pregnancy so I hope all is still good. I'll feel much better after tomorrow.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi ladies, can I join in? Got my :bfp: about a week ago and still finding it all so exiting and nerve wracking! 

Just looking at your comments about telling people. We haven't told anyone at all and don't plan to until after 12 week scan, despite being really close to them. Wonder if we will actually keep the secret that long!


----------



## Eidson23

We have told my wife's parents, sister, and brother. She has told her work, because in the military you have to report is ASAP. People at my job know, one close friend of mine knows, and my brother. I haven't told my parents yet, because frankly, I'm afraid to. My mother loves me, but does not agree with me being gay and married to a woman. Almost every conversation I have with her regarding something life-changing for us (example, when we were getting married), I end up in tears. She doesn't try to be hurtful, I respect her opinion, but it still hurts. I'm just afraid some of my family won't recognize our baby as a part of our family because it's not biologically me. Not sure how long we'll wait...probably not much longer though.

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp:


----------



## Oswin

Huge congratulations to you all!! 

I've told mum and a few of my closest friends, gonna announce publicly after the twelve week scan (on Facebook, with a Doctor Who theme!)


----------



## harri

Hey guys! Can I join you guys? 
I got my BFP last week, I think we're due around 15th xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! I got my BFP on friday. My due date is April 21. Mind if I join?


----------



## Dini

Good morning everyone! May I join as well? (this thread is getting big!) Just got my :bfp: yesterday and think I'll be due around April 15th. My periods are very irregular but I'm pretty certain of my O date of July 24th. It's been a very very long journey, almost 4 years and this is our first BFP ever. We had 2 failed IUI's and many rounds of drugs that failed, this one was all natural and a surprise! I thought I O'd so I figured might as well give it a go, and we did..and here we are!

So far my only symptoms are cramping on and off mostly in the lower pelvic region and slight nausea once in a while but that's a normal problem for me due to sinus issues. My lower back does ache a bit today but that is it!

I'm also scared this won't stick since our journey has been so rough. But someone else told me on another thread that had similar issues that my problem has been conceiving, not carrying a baby, and although mc is common, it also happens most often before you even know you are pregnant. I've had friends who mc'd several times..so it is scary but for now I've decided to enjoy this BFP and run with it! I'm calling to schedule my appt when my doctor's office opens in an hour.

As for telling people, we told my DH's best friend because he was on his way over when we found out and he read it all over DH's face! So I got to tell my bf because she can keep a secret and I need someone to talk to! I let DH tell his mom because he couldn't contain himself after seeing the CBD that said "Pregnant 2-3". We will keep it to ourselves until blood work and maybe the first scan otherwise..at least we will try!


----------



## Beanonorder

I have a slight bleed going on which happened after dtd. I know its common and everyone says not to stress about it but its hard not to! And on top of that I then got a serious bout of diarrhoea (sorry for the tmi!) 
Dd also has a fever so her and I are going to climb into bed now and rest away....

Welcome to the ladies that have just got their bfp's!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi All! Can i join? I found out last week, due April 17th with baby #1!


----------



## sekhmet2013

Good morning everyone, and welcome and congrats to the new ladies!! :) 

I've been nauseous on and off for the last few days, but nothing that bad. Which, of course, worries me. My bbs are incredibly sore and trying to fall out of my bra, so that's a good sign. Otherwise no cravings, no food aversions, no enhanced sense of smell, etc. The lack of symptoms at this stage has me worried. I just can't help it. And my first scan isn't until Sept 9th!


----------



## Dini

I just made my first OB appt with the midwife but they won't see me until August 26th. I was hoping to get beta's done before that and I asked about that but they said they will just order them then...I would ask my family doc but don't know if my insurance will cover it now and then again in a few weeks.

Isn't it odd that they won't even order beta's until I'm 6 or 7 weeks? I'll be about 6w5d on my appt, too early to scan so I guess it's just an exam and blood work ;(


----------



## sippy1989

Hello everyone! Would love to join this thread also. I got my first BFP on Sunday August 10th and had a dr appointment today to confirm the pregnancy. EDD is April 13th but that will probably change since my cycles are usually 31 days and not 28. This is DH and mine's first LO and we are very excited. I'm nervous, hoping everything continues well. So far not a lot of symptoms except for definite increase in need to pee (sorry if tmi!) and a little bit more tired than usual. A big congratulations to everyone in this thread and sending lots of well wishes to all of you :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats!!


----------



## harri

Anyone else getting the odd sharp pain? Xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Yes me! More last week than this week though.


----------



## harri

Phew!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Where are you getting the sharp pain? I've been having awful cramps that make me nauseous...anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## aknqtpie

Laughs.. Yes! I have heard drinking more water and staying hydrated helps prevent it though.


----------



## Dini

Harri I am also having the odd sharp cramp like pain. Seems like they were less today than before but I still have the "full" uncomfortable feeling lol. I found I can't stand to have my jeans buttoned even though they aren't tight. 

My progesterone came back low at 9.7 and it should be at least 20. I was really upset when I found out, it increases my risk of mc greatly, but I started the supplement last night and my RE will follow my labs closely so I guess I can't freak out, because we are doing what needs to be done. I'm eating right, getting exercise and doing everything I can to make this a healthy sticky bean, so I'm trying to relax but it's so darn hard!!


----------



## sekhmet2013

harri and Lotalaughs, I had off and on cramps starting at about 5 weeks and only in the last few days haven't had any. Some of them were quite sharp, and I was woken up in the night a couple of times. I never had any spotting though, so I think it's normal and your body adjusting to carrying a little one. 

AFM, my symptoms are waxing and waning. I haven't been too nauseous the last couple of days, which is good but worries me. My bbs are still large and sore, so that's a good sign. And I'm soooo tired all the time! My first official scan with my doctor is Sept 9th, but I'm anxious so I scheduled an early one at a clinic for tomorrow!! Nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## Dini

sekhmet good luck at your scan!! Keep us posted!! 

I'm not overly worried about the cramping, sometimes especially when it's light it's almost reassuring because I know things are stretching and my uterus is trying to accommodate my little one. 

I'm heading to the lab in about 20 min to get my bloodwork done again, hope I get the results today, I would hate to wait all weekend!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sekhmet...Good luck!!

Dini...good luck with your lab results, thats good that they will be following you closely...if it makes you feel better, there was a girl on another board that had a prog level of 10.1 after her first blood draw and she gave birth to healthy twins in april!!

I emailed my dr about the cramping bc mine has been REALLY bad this week and i just wanted to make sure that was normal and they had me come in immediately for a scan in case it was a tubal pregnancy -- good news, no signs of tubal pregnancy --but it was still too early to really see anything other than the gestational sac so they said there is still a small chance of it happening but I'm not going to worry and just stay focused on eating healthy, getting to the gym and staying relaxed :) 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hevs

Hello! Got my Bfp yesterday - due date 22nd April. This will be our first and we're so excited!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome hevs! Hope you have a good pregnancy!


----------



## peanutty81

Hello

Congratulations everyone on their bfps

Can I join - I am due 17th April with baby #2

My lg will be 3y4m when new baby comes along 

Xx


----------



## Dini

Welcome Hevs and peanutty!! So glad to meet you!! Congrats on your BFP's!!

Lota how are you??

Bean how are you doing?

How are everyone's symptoms?

Afm, I'm doing pretty well, no major nausea yet just queasy at times. Breast are a bit tender and larger by a little, and I have to pee all the stinking time lol. I also gag so bad when I brush my teeth, it's all I can do it do it without getting sick! I still have minor cramping, but it was better today. I swear I know it's normal but I still worry everytime I feel it. I am getting bloated and gassy really easily now and that's not normal for me at all, and I seem to not have an appetite instead of like others who want to eat all the time. 

I had some spotting yesterday after work that upset me, but it was such a small amount I barely saw it and no signs of it since, and I know I strained myself right before because I was helping with a very large patient who was fighting against us. I'm going to call my OB anyway just to let them know, hoping it will convince them to scan me on the 26th when I go in for my appt.


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! 

Hope you're all well. 

I was in hospital over the weekend. I have an infection but they were worried I had an ectopic pregnancy. We've been scanned, all is fine and I was measuring one day ahead so I'm 6 weeks now. I've got antibiotics for the infection so hopefully I'll be feeling better soon.
I have another scan in 5 days so hoping baby stays strong and on track. Xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm not too bad thanks dini. Still very, very tired. 8:30pm and I'm in bed already!

harri glad its not an ectopic! Hope the antibiotics clear everything up quickly!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Dani, I'm good thanks for asking...as for symptoms, no nausea yet, really sore/tender boobs, instant heartburn every time i eat, still having cramping that's pretty bad...oh and i cry at the smallest/dumbest things lol! I have an appt on the 25th so i will be making a list of questions, anyone that has suggestions on what i should ask please feel free to shout them out! I'm definitely going to ask if i will get another U/S bc the tech said sometimes the doc will order a follow up u/s to check the progress and make sure there is not an ectopic twin developing. I'm sure its not but I would love to see more than just a black hole in my uterus haha. I'm also thinking about ordering a doppler at the beginning of september so hubs can hear the hb since he can't make it to my appts 

Harri, glad its not ectopic...I had a scare like that last week!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

hey ladies can I join? im due april 20th :) congrats on all the bfps!! 
@lotalaughs I hear a lot of stories about woman cramping in their 4-5 weeks. they say its just growth pains and things getting shifted ect and to worry if its severe and If youre bleeding. but it is scary :/ I cramp sometimes. on and off and no pattern to it with occasional sharp pains that last for seconds then its gone but never to one side always in my groin are. for the most part I feel completely normal and sometimes I forget I am even pregnant. 

h&h pregnancy everyone :)


----------



## Kendi

Hi ladies and congrats all....glad i found the april 2015 thread...due on the 26th April, May I please join?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

congrats hun !:)


----------



## Dini

Congrats Kendi and absolutely! How are you feeling??


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Congrats to the new ladies!! Welcome...what are everyones symptoms so far?


----------



## aknqtpie

So far my symptoms are sore boobies, bloating, cramping, gas, constipation, heart fluttering/palpitation, always hungry, TIRED


----------



## sekhmet2013

Probably my most severe symptom is fatigue and exhaustion. By the end of the work day I'm completely exhausted and ready for bed by 8! And I'm just more tired all day, no matter how much sleep I get. 

Also, my boobs are large (I had to buy new bras this past weekend!) and really sore, and the nausea has really kicked in the last few days. Most of the time it's just occasional waves, but a couple of days ago I was fighting it all day. 

I was having constipation, but I bought some prunes and some Fiber One cereal, and it's been much better. :)


----------



## Beanonorder

The past two days I've had basically no symptoms. I've been spotting on and off for the past week so I'm off to the doctor today - again! I saw one on Saturday and had a scan and all was well and I got to see the heartbeat. They couldn't see any reason for the spotting. But then yesterday it got a bit worse and turned red. So with that and not feeling nauseous anymore I want some reassurance. 
I also have a cold which is not fun to deal with.


----------



## Kendi

Thanks ladies, so far i have very minimal symptoms....nausea and fatigue on off, I think am still in shock that am actually pregnant. I removed the coil on the 25th July so it was basically the 1st cycle....for baby numb 1, we had been TTC for 9 months so this is a pleasant and welcome surprise blessing.

When do you ladies think is the best time to have the first scan?


----------



## Dini

For me I def have the fatigue, by about noon I'm wiped out but if I get up and do something it gets better. The nausea has been more noticeable the last few days but its tolerable. My nipples are still tender but no worse, and my breasts are still heavy and have grown about 1/2 cup size but no changes in the last several days. Funny I had just been bra shopping the day before I found out looking for some push up's because I'm not even a solid B and I'm at least a 38-40 around and trust me, I am not remotely a B in a 40, the cup size is more like a 36 C in those and even in the ones I have I didn't fill them out but now I do fill them out so I guess I'm a solid B now lol. 

My worst symptom is in the mornings for the last few and 2 days before I found out I am super super dizzy and feel like I have a horrible hangover without the hangover. It takes me a while to get up because whenever I move the room spins so bad I want to hurl. After I get up it's better, just a faint "fogginess" in my head. I even checked my blood sugar this morning and it was fine at 82. I read somewhere that that is a form of morning sickness, but I do not like it!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Kendi - I think it depends on your history and your doctors office. Mine doesn't have you come in until 8-12wks.. I asked for as close to 8 weeks as possible because I had one miscarriage and need the peace of mind of an early u/s. 

My boobs are already large (DD).. they are going to get so freaking huge :(


----------



## RainbowBaby13

im right there with you. mines are already big too.. im gonna need a back brace lol


----------



## DJ_Kitty

Hello. Im Due about April 11th. Got my :bfp: July 31, had an ultrasound on Aug 13 and was 5wks and 4days along. Looking for a buddy that due about that time. :flower:

My symptoms are: Low back pain before I knew I was pregnant, my boobs are sore and getting bigger (had to get new bras few weeks ago), nausea (worst at work when passing the sea food department. I did had to throw up), leg cramps, tired all the time, food craving/aversion, and constipation.


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome DJ! 

What is FTM?


----------



## Beanonorder

FTM is first time mom


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, how are you all today? 

I'm home from my camping trip and sooo tired but got lots of good exercise and fresh air and it was wonderful!!

My nausea actually left me alone for 2 days, was almost worried but it's back today, woohoo! 

DJ, I saw you on another thread, we are about 1 day apart it looks like. I didn't get my BFP until Aug. 10th but am pretty certain of the day I ovulated so I'm roughly 7w0d today. 

You got in early for an ultrasound wow!! Have you been having trouble TTC? We tried for almost 4 yrs and this was a surprise, no drugs or treatments and I still haven't had an ultrasound. My first appt is Tuesday and I'm hoping for one then.

Beanonorder how are you feeling?


----------



## Beanonorder

You're so sweet to always ask dini! I'm not too bad thanks. Had my first full day of classes today and I'm pretty tired now...


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Glad you had a nice weekend with no nausea Dini!!

I have my intake appt today!! and a bonus u/s as a follow up to the one i had 10 days ago...hoping to see a little gummybear in there :)


----------



## Jinbean

Hey Ladies! :hi:

I've not been on here too much since getting my BFP as still trying not to get too excited just yet due to previous history! I am feeling really rotten this time round though, extremely tired and constantly eating (sometimes to stop me feeling nauseated the rest of the time because I'm just so friggin hungry!), I've had quite bad cramps but put that down to the fact I had an emergency C-section with my son and so maybe the scars are just stretching a bit? But my lower back pain is really getting to me now... doesn't help that DS is a monkey and is at that running around and climbing stage (have to have eyes in back of my head!) but he still wants lots of mummy cuddles at bed time (not helping the back pain!)

My pregnancy with my DS was a dream and I think, if I am lucky to go full term this time, this little monkey is going to give me hell for thinking I might have two easy pregnancies! haha!

Have to ring Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit at the end of this week to book in for an early scan. I've usually had one by this stage, due to history and unfortunately they know me so well there, but the lady who always deals with me there has said she doesn't want to put me through scan after scan like normal (which doesn't help my stress levels) so she said to contact he when I am 8 weeks and still getting BFP's. I have been so restrained with the pos this time round and have only been doing one a week and only because she has advised me to keep doing them until I have a scan. I'm quite proud of myself as usually I am a self-confessed POS addict! Tee Hee!

I already look very pregnant from all this bloat and hoping I can keep it quiet at work until 12 weeks, but doubtful as they guessed with my DS when I was 10wks and I'm bigger this time round! I've tried to put them off my saying I was having a really bad AF the other week and how this baby weight from my DS is getting me down! Hopefully that's enough to stop the gossips for now! haha!

Anyway, sorry for the essay, but I rarely get online and DS is currently napping!

Hope you are all doing well and congratulations to all the new BFP's since I was last online!

Big Hugs! :hugs: :hug: :hugs:

J xxx


----------



## Dini

Jinbean, glad to see you and I enjoyed your "essay". I sure hope this bean sticks around for you! I don't know how you are only doing one hpt a week! Even after I got a really great HCG I still take a test every few days lol, just makes me feel better. 

Beanonorder, glad you are doing okay, I bet those classes wiped you out! I still have 2 more days off of work and I am dreading going back Thursday. 12 hours on my feet is getting harder and harder!

Lotalaughs - good luck at your scan!! So jealous you've had two already! I'm praying to get my first tomorrow but something tells me it won't happen. I'm going to beg because my fertility specialist wants me to have one but if they do it my insurance won't pay for it.

Afm, I'm really nauseated today :sick: and sooo tired! I have so much laundry and stuff to do since we went camping last weekend, but I think today will be a sit on my butt kinda day, maybe read a book...


----------



## seh111

Congratulations to all on their BFPs. I have just been reading the whole thread. I did IVF and got my BFP a week ago. I have my first scan at 7 weeks 2 days on Sept 8th. I am due on or around April 25th. 
Anybody else due at the same time?


----------



## Dini

seh111 said:


> Congratulations to all on their BFPs. I have just been reading the whole thread. I did IVF and got my BFP a week ago. I have my first scan at 7 weeks 2 days on Sept 8th. I am due on or around April 25th.
> Anybody else due at the same time?

Congrats on your BFP!! I am due April 13th(ish) 

Wishing you a H&H 9mo!!


----------



## Jinbean

Woo Hoo! Online twice in one day! haha!

Dini... I think you should definitely have a sit of your butt kinda day! I know I'm feeing very restrained this time round. Could be because I ended up regretting all the POS-ing earlier this year when I went from a 3+ weeks on digi one day to a 1-2wks a couple of days later... panicked myself but went back to 3+ again a few days after that so thought phew! But ended up being a BO. So now I'm kind of working to the if I don't do them then things will probably be fine logic as there is really nothing we can do to change these things anyway... I have learnt over the years what will be will be. So "trying" the don't get too hung up on it and stress myself out approach! Easier said than done! hee hee!

Lotalaughs - have you had your appointment yet? How did it go sweetie?

DJ_Kitty - I'm (so far) due about 10th so only a day difference, but things always changed for me with scans last time around so who knows! My son was due on 1st May and didn't make an appearance until 13th May and was a forced eviction at that!

Back to work tomorrow for me after a lovely 4 day weekend! Got to love Bank Holiday's extending my already 3 day weekend! The joy of not having to work Fridays! At least this week I only have 3 days of trying to hide my bloaty tummy and sicky feeling! Really can't wait until they all know so I can just say "yeah i'm feeling crap today!" haha!
xx


----------



## Dini

Good luck at work tomorrow Jinbean, I go back Thursday and am dreading it! I have come to dislike my job in the last several months, things are bad and morale is awful. I love what I do (I'm an ICU nurse) but hate my job. 

Just noticed some light pink spotting, very minimal and just when I wipe but anything pink or darker makes me nervous. Had an episode a bit over a week ago as well but that was attributed to heavy lifting. I honestly think it's from an orgasm, DH and I have been restraining from sex until I see the doctor tomorrow especially since that last spotting episode but I don't need penetration to get me there (TMI I'm sorry). That was about 2 hours ago and just noticed the spotting so I'm guessing it's just the sensitive cervix thing, but I am glad I have an appt tomorrow morning. 

Hey, maybe that will make them scan me! Lol...I know it's nothing to worry about but I can't help but worry.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Dini I hope you get a scan today!!

My appt went great yesterday, i got a welcome packet from the intake person with lots of info and reading materials. I got to see my little bean...saw a heartbeat!! It was wonderful...I'm officially getting excited!

Jinbean, I'm jealous of your bank holiday...I wish I had friday off :/ but at least I also have monday off, I'll take that!


----------



## Dini

Lotalaughs, I'm so glad you got to see your bean!! 

I didn't get a scan today :cry: because the MW said they don't do them in that particular office and they don't do them routinely until the NT screening or 16-20 weeks unless there is a problem! That is just way too long, but since I'm nervous with all my previous issues and how long it took to get pregnant she scheduled me for an early scan tomorrow morning, and she is using the light spotting as an excuse so my insurance will cover it. 

I woke up last night with this new almost constant ache/stabbing pain around my left ovary, it's not awful, actually it's more like a twinge but I can certainly feel it and sometimes it's sharp but not painful necessarily. She said what I was thinking and that it was probably the corpus luteum causing it, but since we are getting the ultrasound that will give me peace of mind. 

Sigh...now I'm nervous about tomorrow, but I'm kind of glad it's tomorrow because DH can come with me!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

bummer that you didnt get an u/s but I'm glad she ordered one for tomorrow...I bet that will put your mind at ease. Mine was ordered originally because i was having really awful cramps so they wanted to check for a possible ectopic and yesterday was a follow up to that. My next is the NT scan on Oct 3


----------



## Dini

I haven't decided on the NT scan..I want it because I want the ultrasound, but it can often cause unnecessary worry and further testing, but I am at that age cusp I will be 35 when baby is born, barely but still 35. I guess I will have to do some research and talk to DH.


----------



## ImReadyBaby

Hello everyone

I am approx. 5 weeks with my second. Very excited and nervous at the same time! Hoping everything is well. I recently found this page and thought it would give me some peace of mind to have other expecting mummy's to chat with! Congrats to all the expecting moms hopefully everyone has healthy happy pregnancies!


----------



## Christina86

Hi everyone! 
My 3 HPT's were confirmed by a positive test at the doctor today. 5 weeks 3 days with a due date of April 26, 2015. It's my first pregnancy. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I have an appt on 9/9 with my OB.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Welcome ImReadyBaby and Christina86!! Congrats on your BFPs!


----------



## Christina86

I am really achey today. My husband and I (and a friend) worked on getting our carpeting ripped up downstairs yesterday. Well, the people who put it in glued the tack board down to the cement and put nails in it every 3"-6" ... I may be only 6 weeks but sitting on a cement floor, squatting, or sitting in odd positions was not the brightest idea in the world. But it was all I could do. My husband said no to lifting our furniture (minus a tiny end table and lamp from walmart) because it is all too heavy and I could not be down there during ripping out of drywall (they found mold from a flood!) and the chemicals going down on the floor to prep for the floor paint. Today I totally feel it. I'm sure I have some stretching going on as well which plays into it as well. I am going to sit on a couch and not move for a while today. 

I am lucky though because my symptoms have lessened a bit. My boobs still are sore (it is so much better not to wear a bra so I am happy I've been off for a few days), smells get to me a bit (last night it was pizza- very sad for an italian who could live off of pizza), and heartburn. While I felt like I was going to be sick last night I did not. At first it worried me, thinking something was wrong. But I need to remind myself not to worry and that symptoms can come and go as they please- and that I'm lucky I am not like I was last week where I couldn't move and spent days throwing up.


----------



## Dini

Christina, you are right, symptoms come and go, some days we are just lucky and others not so much!

Don't worry about over doing it, I have several times since I got my bfp, even went hiking up a small mountain when it was over 90 degrees and super humid, but I suppose the exercise was good for me!

I was pretty nauseated this morning and still a bit but it's getting better. The dizziness hit me again today and I know I was well hydrated, must just be the hormones. Felt my first round ligament pain today, I was trimming my roses and had been bent over for a while and stood up and right above my groin on the right had super sharp pain that took a minute to ease up. 

Can't wait for this first trimester to be over so I can stop worrying about mmc constantly!


----------



## Christina86

Dini said:


> Christina, you are right, symptoms come and go, some days we are just lucky and others not so much!
> 
> Don't worry about over doing it, I have several times since I got my bfp, even went hiking up a small mountain when it was over 90 degrees and super humid, but I suppose the exercise was good for me!
> 
> I was pretty nauseated this morning and still a bit but it's getting better. The dizziness hit me again today and I know I was well hydrated, must just be the hormones. Felt my first round ligament pain today, I was trimming my roses and had been bent over for a while and stood up and right above my groin on the right had super sharp pain that took a minute to ease up.
> 
> Can't wait for this first trimester to be over so I can stop worrying about mmc constantly!

I do a lot of walking most days. I am not too concerned about over doing it. Doing what I used to do a few months ago (like walking back and for to and from classes) now wears me out. I have almost fallen asleep in every one of my classes already and last week was the first week of classes. 

I am more worried because I just don't know what to expect. So anything that seems to me like it would be a cause for worry does worry me. A weird pain, pulling, tightness, etc.


----------



## Dini

That's normal! We all do it! I worry about all of it but try really hard to enjoy it. The fatigue is bad here too. I work 12hr shifts on my feet, (I'm an icu nurse) and normally I'm tired but now I'm absolutely exhausted well before my shift is over!


----------



## sekhmet2013

Hey ladies, I hope everyone's doing well!

I just don't feel pregnant. :( My nausea was never that bad but now has been completely gone for 3-4 days. My boobs are still a bit sore but not as bad, and I'm still tired, but who knows if that's just because I haven't been getting enough sleep. I just don't feel pregnant and I can't help but think something's wrong in there. My first ultrasound is a week from today, but I'm pretty pessimistic about what we'll find. :(


----------



## Lotalaughs16

sekhmet2013 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> I just don't feel pregnant. :( My nausea was never that bad but now has been completely gone for 3-4 days. My boobs are still a bit sore but not as bad, and I'm still tired, but who knows if that's just because I haven't been getting enough sleep. I just don't feel pregnant and I can't help but think something's wrong in there. My first ultrasound is a week from today, but I'm pretty pessimistic about what we'll find. :(

I feel the same way, I've had barely any nausea, no throwing up, boob are a little tender but not like they were...pretty much no symptoms...except I'm expanding horizontally a little bit lol...keep your head up, I'm sure everything will be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

I spoke too soon. I am sure I really annoyed my husband as I tossed and turned all night. I wasn't comfortable on my back, and I can't sleep on my stomach because it just made me sore, and I couldn't get comfortable on my sides either. I tried a body pillow and everything. I think I may have slept an hour to an hour and a half at a time before getting up. Also got up 3 times to use the bathroom in the middle of the night and felt sick. Woke up feeling extremely sick this morning. I was able to force down a blueberry muffin (well half of it) I had to run out of class after opening my fruit because the smell of the cantaloupe and pineapple was nauseating. Now I just have the lingering I feel like I am going to be sick but am not getting sick feeling.


----------



## Dini

Christina sorry you are feeling bad, I hope it gets better!

Sekhmet and lotalaughs I feel ya there, I still have some nausea but I figured out today I'm getting a cold or something, so could be from either, and my boobs aren't nearly as sore as they were a few days back and it scares me but so many people are the same way and all is well. I wish we could all get reassurance scans to make us feel better!


----------



## aknqtpie

My symptoms seem to come and go.. some days I feel really good and full of energy, and others I am just counting down the hours until I can go home and lay in bed. I still have 2.5 hours left of work.. and I can't concentrate enough to do any actual work.


----------



## Christina86

Work is bad. I can't function half the time. Which is horrible because I work direct care. 

What bothers me right now is that I am so bloated that my jeans aren't fitting. They are just snug enough that it digs into me and hurts. Usually when this happened I just sucked my stomach in all day. I tried that today and it actually was sore. And I felt nauseous after doing it. Looks like I'll be wearing yoga pants or sweat pants for a while.


----------



## sekhmet2013

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I actually got incredibly nauseous on the drive home yesterday and thought I might have to pull over. I was nauseous into the evening, but was fine by bed time. Today, it's back to feeling not pregnant... 

Except weight gain! I'm wondering if it's coincidental since I haven't been eating well (I have some serious aversions to previously loved healthy foods) or exercising much. It's not really a baby bump, more just... fat gain around my midsection. Blah. 

Also, today my doctor had to reschedule my appointment from the 9th to the 17th. I haven't had a single scan or doppler or anything, and having to wait another 2 weeks is just awful. :( 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Christina86

sekhmet2013 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I actually got incredibly nauseous on the drive home yesterday and thought I might have to pull over. I was nauseous into the evening, but was fine by bed time. Today, it's back to feeling not pregnant...
> 
> Except weight gain! I'm wondering if it's coincidental since I haven't been eating well (I have some serious aversions to previously loved healthy foods) or exercising much. It's not really a baby bump, more just... fat gain around my midsection. Blah.
> 
> Also, today my doctor had to reschedule my appointment from the 9th to the 17th. I haven't had a single scan or doppler or anything, and having to wait another 2 weeks is just awful. :(
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

That would drive me crazy. I have my first appointment at my OB's office on the 9th. However, it is just with the nurse. I already went to my family doctor 3 days after I got the BFP on the HPT and it was confirmed (my husband said he couldn't wait that long for it to be confirmed ha!) I will only be 7 weeks 2 days on the 9th, so I am sure I will still have to wait for my first scans... which is making me anxious.


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies!

After feeling really crappy this week and suffering with pains I was told yesterday that I was booked in for an early scan this morning. 

I woke up feeling so sick with worry that it was going to be another "I'm sorry" kind of scan, that I am so used to getting! 

But it wasn't!!! It was a "Look at that strong heart beat!" kind of scan! Yay! :happydance: 

Bean is measuring in at 9w1d so a couple of days ahead of what I had guessed. Got a picture, although not that clear, but can make out where bean's head, body and arms are!

Hope you are all ok?! :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







20140904 9w1d.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dini

So happy for you jinbean!!

Sekhmet, glad you aren't feeling better so to speak lol!


----------



## aknqtpie

Anyone else getting insomnia? I wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep. It sucks soo bad. 

In better news.. Doctor appointment tomorrow AM! :)


----------



## Dini

aknqtpie said:


> Anyone else getting insomnia? I wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep. It sucks soo bad.
> 
> In better news.. Doctor appointment tomorrow AM! :)

Yep, sure do, pretty bad. Night before last I didn't even get 2-3 hours of good sleep. So glad I didn't work yesterday, but I have to be up at 5am tomorrow so fingers crossed!


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck. I think I am going to go buy benedryl tonight. I keep saying I am going to, but never do.. :-/


----------



## Christina86

I couldn't take it anymore. My boobs have been so sore, and the regular bras hurt and the sports bras I had apparently aren't giving enough support so my shoulders began to hurt. I guess it's the heaviness, plus my backpack (I'm in my senior year of college) So I went to Kohl's today to buy a new bra! Immediate relief! =) I don't know why I didn't do it sooner!! And it's one that I can fit around me on the tightest hook so I can use it for a while. It's the little things .... :happydance:


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! How are we all doing? 
Ginger root capsules have saved my life, my morning sickness has practically disappeared. I found baby's HB on my Doppler last night! :happydance:

I'm also going to buy a new bra, my boobs are KILLING me! Xxx


----------



## Dini

harri said:


> Hey ladies! How are we all doing?
> Ginger root capsules have saved my life, my morning sickness has practically disappeared. I found baby's HB on my Doppler last night! :happydance:
> 
> I'm also going to buy a new bra, my boobs are KILLING me! Xxx

They are a lifesaver sometimes! I bought ginger "Tummy Drops" and they are great when it hits and I am in a crowd or something. Plus they taste good lol.

Congrats on finding baby!! I think I found mine this morning but he swam away so fast I only heard it for about 2-3 seconds and couldn't find him again, but it was really fast so had to be it!


----------



## birdbear

Hello, I am due April 18 with my second baby. My first son is 18 months. 
I am scared and feeling a little sick and stressed out these days. I hate first trimesters....
My mom and husband and others do not understand how a person might not feel well in pregnancy. My mom in particular has a "get over it" attitude which makes me feel awful. She says she felt amazing and perfect in all five of her pregnancies and thinks I am faking feeling nauseous or gaggy. 
We just moved to the DC area from Los Angeles and are staying with my parents until next week... :wacko:

How is everyone else doing? :kiss:


----------



## Dini

Welcome birdbear! I am also due April 18th! This is my first baby. 

That's terrible that your mom is like that. My stepmom is like that, said she felt better pregnant than not pregnant and thinks it's weird that I have had symptoms. 

I agree with you on hating the first trimester but at least we aren't that far from the end!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome birdbear! Sorry your mom is being like that. I must admit I haven't been too bad this time and I still hate the first trimester. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome birdbear.. don't worry... we understand :)


----------



## KrisAdams

Hi this is my first pregnancy and I'm due April 17th :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome!


----------



## Inoue

Hi! This is baby #2 for us.All ready have a DD and how expecting a little boy :cloud9:. Due date 28th April xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Hello all! I am joining the club! I am expecting #3 on April 22nd and it is a BOY! Good luck to you ladies! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Beanonorder

Hey luckymama! Congrats, I'm also expecting a boy on the 9th April. 
Going pretty well here, just very tired. This is number 2 for me so have got a toddler to run after is exhausting some days. 

If you are interested there is a much more active April thread called April bunnies 2015.


----------



## Inoue

Also feeling quite tired, but dare say its down to my 2 year old :sleep:. Good thing bout keeping busy though is that time is flying! Nearing V day and then 3rd tri - can't wait :happydance: xx


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I can't wait to be 24 weeks either! <3


----------



## fluterby429

I'm joining kind of late in the game but woukd love some bump buddies to finish out the 3rd trimester with if that's ok


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome! This group is sporatically active, but I know there are two other April groups out there. I mainly participate in the Pregnancy After Loss April group, and there is a main pregnancy group out there too.. It just moved too fast for me to keep up with :) Just wanted to make sure that you found a group that is active :) Let me know if you want me to post the links.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you for replying. I don't want to join a huge group. I may have to troll around and see what's out there. Thanks for the heads up. 

Congrats on baby :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome fluterby!
Aknqtpie is right about the other groups being more active. The April bunnies 2015 used to move really quickly so I think a lot of people got overwhelmed by it and left. Now there are only a handful of us that regularly contribute so it's easy to follow! 

How has your pregnancy been?


----------



## aknqtpie

^^That was the group! I just couldn't keep up, I would check in once a day and have about 10 pages to go through..


----------



## fluterby429

My pregnancy hasn't been too bad really. I had an SCH at the beginning that scared the crap out of me and I thought two different times that I lost the baby. This is our miracle thousands and thousands of dollars baby lol 

Here's a pic of my ultrasound from Sat. 

How are you ladies doing? How many kids do each of you have?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aknqtpie

This will be my first :) You?


----------



## Beanonorder

Aknqtpie you should drop by again. The thread has seriously slowed down! 

Fluterby that is such a cute picture! I have a daughter already. She is two. I'm also having a boy this time.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

welcome flutterby :) like the others said this group can be inactive for long periods of time and that there is another group. I left it because it was just to much for me lol and felt like my comments kept getting skipped over. im doing good! so excited to be in the third trimester lol and this will be baby number 1 for me :) how are you?


----------



## fluterby429

We all seem to be pretty close in dates. 

I have a 15 year old son (16 in Sept), a daughter that I adopted at 13mo that will be 13 on the 22nd and another son that will be 13 in April. I had a tubal reversal in 2010 and never got pregnant. Spent tons of time and money on fertility treatments. The end of July we took a leap of faith and went to Mexico for IVF and my pregnancy is a result of two embryos that were transferred


----------



## Beanonorder

Fluterby that is quite a journey you've been on! I'm glad you have come this far successfully! 
How do your kids feel about the new baby? I know teenagers often give very mixed reactions to the idea! 
My dd loves saying 'hi' to the baby but I really don't think she has any idea what she is in for! She's very much at the age where she thinks the world revolves around her!! 

So what's everyone's birth plans? I had a pretty traumatic labour and delivery last time so I'm attempting hypnobirthing this time. Only problem is I'm not being very good about practicing and reading all the things I'm supposed to be doing! I go on holiday on Friday so I'm hoping to get everything sorted out then!


----------



## fluterby429

My kids are super excited about the baby. My youngest was taken back at first but now he pokes my belly and hopes for a kick and says the baby is going to be just like him lol. 

Birth plan will be a c-section. I've had two previous c-sections. I spoke with my doctor about having a VBA2C he said he would allow it but highly advised against it. He promised me I can do kanaroo care in the OR while they are stitching me up and baby will be with me all the time, unlike in the past where baby was taken to the nursery and I didn't get to hold my baby immediately.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

flutterby that's amazing and also congratulations on your pregnancy :) I didn't know that you could keep your baby with you after a csection instead of having to wait, that's pretty cool


----------



## aknqtpie

That's an amazing story Flutterby! 

My birthplan is to just show up and hope everything goes well. I want to try to go as long as I can without getting an epidural, but will probably end up getting one.. I just want to be able to move around before it gets too intense. 

Otherwise.. just kind of going by the seat of my pants..


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. My nearly 5 year journey has challenged me in ways I could never imagine. I have become very knowledgable about infertility and it encouraged me to go back to school to get a nursing degree. My hope is to work in an infertility clinic, as I feel I will be compassionate to what the couples are going through. I'm currently off this semester because of the baby's due date being close to finals. I hold a 3.89 GPA and I don't want to lose that lol

I hope each of you have the birth you are dreaming of. I know I won't and it sucks but I'm trying to make the best of my situation. At least I'm having a baby no matter how he enters the world :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Awsome gpa :) that's great that your journey has led you to getting a nursing degree :) I hope I can have a vaginal birth but pumpkin is so comfortable where is at and he's breeched. I don't think he's gonna turn lol, praying that he does


----------



## Beanonorder

Very inspiring fluterby! 

Rainbow my baby was also breech at my 28 week scan. I'm having another tomorrow so we'll see if he's turned. My first baby didn't turn til late in the pregnancy. 

I just met my new doctor today. She is lovely and I'm really happy. I have to see a high risk specialist tomorrow and I'll see him until around 36 weeks and then go back to her. But she listened to the heartbeat and it's strong and my bump is measuring average size. Let's hope tomorrow goes well too!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I hope my baby turns soon. Could you feel him turn head down? How come you have to see a high risk doctor? I have to see one too, I have appointments every 2 weeks due to a shortening cervix and funneling and had a cerclage placed at 20 weeks and been on bedrest ever since glad everything is going well and hope your appointment goes good as well:)


----------



## Beanonorder

My first baby was born with ABO incompatibility (blood issue leading to severe jaundice and anaemia) and this baby is showing signs of the same thing. The specialist is going to do a scan to see if the baby is already showing signs of anaemia and then we'll also discuss the plan of action for the birth. My daughter was just taken away without me even getting a chance to hold her so I'm hoping to be a lot more proactive this time! The doctor today did say that even if he has to be transferred I will get the chance to hold him first.


----------



## fluterby429

Well I hope all goes well with your baby and he has a wonderful birth. The situation sounds a little scary to me. I'm hoping for the best outcome. 

My last child was breech and that's why I had c-section number 2. This baby was already head down as of Sat. I figured he was. A few days before the U/s I felt and saw this big movement in my belly and for the next couple of days my hips ached snd felt as if they were being stretched.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have no clue which direction she is facing lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Aknqtpie if you feel something really hard pressing into your ribs then that is probably the head. 
I think he may have turned last night. I woke up to really strange, rolling movements and this morning that hard lump under my right ribs seems to be gone. But maybe I'm just being hopeful!!! We'll see at the scan this afternoon.


----------



## fluterby429

I hope he's all flipped around. I have feet in my ribs now and I can feel legs when he kicks. Sometimes I laugh at the joy of it and other times it's super uncomfortable lol. I'm about to the point where I'm ready for this pregnancy to hurry up and get to the end point. I don't sleep at night so I'm exhausted and have headaches all the time. I'm anemic too so that doesn't help. It's really my only complaint. Too tired!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

you guys are lucky your babies flipped lol. I have a appointment on Friday but I can always tell his position and little man is still breeched lol. I wont be surprised if he never does lol


----------



## fluterby429

Hopefully they will give you some techniques to help him get flipped


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you!


----------



## aknqtpie

Rainbow.. Have you checked out the spinning baby website?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

No I havent. What is it?


----------



## aknqtpie

I haven't either, but it's supposed to have tips on getting your baby to get in the right position


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Oh ok thank you , Ill definitely check it out


----------



## Beanonorder

Well I was wrong. Baby is still head up. The consultant said we'll check at the next appointment where he is and if needed he'll give me some exercises to try get baby to turn. 
Spinning babies has some great suggestions on it too so I may just start looking into some of them in the mean time. 

My appointment went well otherwise. Baby isn't showing signs of anemia so that's good. He's slightly above average in size but that's OK.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Sorry baby hasn't turned yet. :/ how do they check for anemia in babies in the womb?


----------



## Beanonorder

They scan the blood flow in the brain. The faster the flow, the thinner the blood. And anaemia leads to thinner blood. Quite fascinating what they've learnt to do nowadays!


----------



## fluterby429

That's pretty interesting. It is amazing what they can tell now. I battle anemia. I have it now. The doctor wanted me to take 3 pills a day but I can't because I've also battled severe constipation this pregnancy. so I take one iron pill. I'd like to get up to two before birth.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have anemia too. :-/


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Just a quick update I left my appointment not to long ago and all my tests were perfect no anemia or anything and baby is head down!! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Woo hoo for head down baby. 

Now if beanonirder's baby would get the memo lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay for head down baby and no anemia!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Rainbow that's great that you baby has gone head down! 
Hopefully mine does get the memo soon!! 

I am on holiday for three weeks now. I've been counting the days til this holiday. I have so much stuff I've been wanting to do that I've been putting off and finally I can get stuck into it! Plus I go back to work for three and a half weeks and then I'm done until August. And my parents arrive when I go in leave. Time is just flying!


----------



## Kalahgurl

I don't think our little girl will ever STAY head down. Anyone else's constantly kick and come to the front of the uterus? She's been transverse for the majority of my pregnancy. 
About 4 weeks ago she was head down, but now she's in a curve. Goes from stretch out to head down and back again! 
Everytime I talk to mom's around the same due date as me, theirs has always been head down and experienced heartburn etc. Am I weird? lol


----------



## fluterby429

As far as I know my kiddo is head down. I can tell that he does do a curve and stretch out from time to time but the head is still furthest down near my pelvis. It seems to push and nudge his head down there very hard sometimes. It makes my hips achy. 

Anyone having a baby shower?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

&Beanonoder thank you! Hopefully your baby is head down nnow! :)

What does go in a curve mean? And I'm having a baby shower :)


----------



## Beanonorder

I saw the doctor on Tuesday and sadly baby is still very much head up! So I'm now trying the exercises to get him to turn. But the doctor told me that even if he hasn't turned by 36 weeks I mustn't book the c section because as long as I'm pregnant there is a chance he'll turn. Doctor also wants baby to go to 40 weeks so even if I do have one he says they'll try avoid doing it at 39 weeks. Otherwise baby is doing very well! 

I'm sadly not having a baby shower. I only have about 3 female friends that live in the same city as I me and they don't even know each other. No family here either. Makes me a little sad...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

There's a site called spinning babies that gives you methods and tips on how to turn baby :) I didn't use any techniques ,baby turned on his own but I heard great things about that site so far.

What if you threw your own baby shower ( boring I know) and invite your 3 lady friends and have a sprinkle? Or start a registry and have ppl buy online and have it shipped to you. So sorry you can't have a shower tho :(


----------



## fluterby429

That's a bummer about the baby shower and the baby not being head down. I had a c-section with the second kid because he was breech. I had him at 36 weeks and a couple of days. I had already scheduled the c-section because he was so big that the doctors said he doubted he would turn anyway. I hope you're able to get baby to move. As far as the baby shower, do you have Facebook? I'd so you could do an event on there. Create your registry and have gifts sent to your house then open them on event day and post pics. It's just an idea.


----------



## aknqtpie

Bean - A friend of mine had a cyber shower for her family and friends back in her home state. They all ordered the gifts and had them sent to her, and then they did a skype date and played a couple games and watched her open her gifts. I thought that was a cute idea. 

I think my little girl is head down, but she could decide to flip again.. I have a scan on the 4th, I will be 33 weeks. I am measuring on the big side, and she had a slight heart murmur that they wanted to check on as well. So I guess we will know for sure her position on the 4th.


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for all the suggestions about the shower. I'll look into it. I know people are sending things over with my parents so that will be nice. 

I also have an appointment on the 4th! I'll be 35 weeks then so my weekly appointments start after that. I'll see the high risk consultant at 35 and 36 weeks and have scans then and he mentioned another scan at 38 weeks to check for anaemia again. Lots of scans! 

I've been trying to do the exercise the doctor gave me but I'm struggling to do it. With the pain in my back and being alone with dd I can't seem to find the time to do it 3 times a day. Nevermind starting any suggestions from spinning get babies! I keep trying to remind myself that this is important but doesn't seem to help...


----------



## fluterby429

Hopefully she's head down now. I'm measuring ahead as well but idk how far. He said I have a whole lot of baby in there. I have an appointment on Wed. I'll be 31w2d. I wonder when my next scan will be


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hopefully she turns xxxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Ella was head down at my last appointment. I have a US on the 4th, so I will know for sure if she is still head down.. She likes my ribcage though.. it's so uncomfortable. 

I am starting to wish that I didn't commit to work until she gets here.. I am already so exhausted.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm tired too and my back hurts. I feel like these last few weeks are creeping by. I try not to wish it away because I know I'll miss it and once he's out time will go by quickly


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like they are creeping by and going fast at the same time. I am so not prepared, mostly because we will be moving a month before my due date.... Starting to wish now I picked an earlier closing date on the house, but oh well. Can't do much about that now. 

My nesting urges are starting to kick in.. I feel so unprepared.


----------



## Beanonorder

aknqtpie I'm actually contemplating speaking to my doctor about booking me off a bit earlier. I go back to work on Monday and I have an appointment on Wednesday afternoon. So I'll see how the first few days back go but if I struggle too much I may ask him to book me off at 37 weeks instead of going to 38 weeks. 

Fluterby I am with you - I'm sore and in a way just want this all to be over now. But being my last pregnancy I do want to enjoy the movements and all that. 
I guess I'm 34 weeks today so not much longer to go. And once I get back to work time will fly. My parents arrive the day after I'm due to finish work and it will be amazing to have them here! I can't wait!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I could leave at 40 weeks, but I want to make sure I get the most time I can with baby girl, and if I left early, and then had to sit around for 2 weeks until she got here, it would be 2 weeks less of leave I get after she got here.. so that's how I am looking at it. 

But at about 37 weeks, I am going to start to do all the things that will help labor come on sooner.


----------



## fluterby429

ak - I agree I've decided at 37 weeks I'm going to try to get the ball rolling. I had an appointment today and my fat guy is measuring two weeks ahead. 

I want to nest but I'm so limited. We will be buying a new house very very soon as we don't have room in our house now so baby will be in our room for a few weeks. I wish we could move before baby so I could have "busy" work to make time go faster


----------



## aknqtpie

Flutterby - We are in the process of closing on a house. We move in in 3 weeks.. I will be 35.5 weeks haha. I already have the movers scheduled to move everything. :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Baby is healthy and doing well but sadly still head up! He's tucked in there under my ribs and it's really starting to get painful now. If I lie in my right side I get this excruciating stabbing pain. Because everything is looking good the consultant has recommended I want until I go into labour and then they'll check the position and if he still hasn't turned, do the c section. Obviously they'll also keep checking until then too. I go back to the regular doctor next week so we'll see what she says. 

In other news it's two weeks til I finish work and three weeks til my parents arrive! Yay. I wish I could finish work now. I'm taking quite a lot of strain there. At least the end is in sight!


----------



## aknqtpie

Have you checked out the spinning babies website? It's supposed to give you exercises to help turn your baby.


----------



## Beanonorder

Yes I've been on there and tried some of them. The doctor also gave me one to do and I've looked at a few other websites for ideas. My bump is all baby so I am a little worried that he's just run out of room already. He's a pretty big baby already (2.7kg/6lbs)!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

hopefully baby will turn before you go into labor xx

2 more days until baby shower!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully he will turn!! 

Rainbow - I bet you are super excited!!! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Rainbow my big baby shower is tomorrow too!!! Yay!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Baby shower was a success. I'm so blessed to have so many wonderful people in my life. 

Rainbow I hope you enjoyed yours as well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you guys baby shower was awsome :) flutterby I'm happy yours was great too :)


----------



## fluterby429

Had OB appointment today, all is well and I'm actually measuring right on schedule so don't know why it was 2 weeks ahead last time. I have been feeling like baby is breech and the doctor confirmed it today. He said if he doesn't flip by next week that he most likely won't. My last baby was breech and my first was transverse. My kids seem to not want to be in the correct position.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Oh gosh that sucks. Does your hospital do breech births? Would you even want to do one? i don't think I could ever do a breech birth lol. What's the transverse position?


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry fluterby! My baby is also still breech. We've tentatively booked two dates for a c section but still attempting to get him to turn. I went swimming to try that and I've been sitting on my exercise ball. Also trying a few down facing things.


----------



## aknqtpie

Rainbow - transverse is when the baby laying sideways across the cervix


----------



## RainbowBaby13

aknqtpie said:


> Rainbow - transverse is when the baby laying sideways across the cervix

Thanks :)


----------



## fluterby429

I won't attempt a breech birth. I've had two c-sections so I'm already higher risk for uterine tear. I've been on the fence about attempting a VBA2C and having RCS. I guess if he doesn't turn it will be a no brainer. 

Akn - let me know how the turning tricks work out for you


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I think soon after I get my cerclage out my son is going to come . I've been having a lot of cramping lately . My body is gearing up i can tell :) I could have a baby within the next couple weeks!


----------



## fluterby429

Rainbow is this your first cerclage? 

I have a ton of intense Braxton hicks. Some hurt and I have to take deep breaths. In a couple of weeks I'm going to start a nice evening walk


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Flutterby- yes ma'am. What do your bh feel like? I've been cramping but they haven't been feeling like my usual bh. There starting to get uncomfortable and the cramping I just had kinda hurt. My mom told me they are still bh. My ftm colors are starting to show becuase I don't really know what is what at this point


----------



## fluterby429

My BH are intense. My entire stomach tightens up like a hard ball and I have a lot of pressure in my uterus for 30-60 seconds at a time. I've noticed some cramping but it's not during the strong BH. We are getting close and I'm sure it's just our bodies gearing up for the big day.


----------



## aknqtpie

Flutterby - I haven't had to use them.. fortunately she is already head down. But I was told about that website in my birth class.. so was just passing it along.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thanks fluterby :)


----------



## Perplexed

hi ladies!! i had no idea there was another april group! how are your pregnancies going? <3

My bh are definitely more painful than before...but at times I think most pains I feel are from my pelvic joints rather than cramping.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hey perplexed!! Pregnancy is going good! I have really bad carpel tunnel that leaves my hands and fingers and excruciating pain, bad pelvic pain, and cramping on and off. I also had really bad contrations earlier this week. I hope your pain gets a little better :)


----------



## fluterby429

Hi there. My pregnancy is going good. I'm tired often. I have insomnia at night. My contractions are getting stronger by the day. Little man is still breech. I'm hoping to schedule my c-section on Thursday. My husband will be working out of town over 3 hours away. He'll be gone Mon morning through Wed night and it's making me nervous for him to be so far away. If I go into labor he can drive home though so that helps


----------



## Perplexed

Rainbow: I'm sorry about your carpel tunnel. I hope you can get relief soon.

Fluterby: I know what you mean, scary when your oh works away but it's a relief he can drive back if needed.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you so much :) it's so painful. Idk if it should hurt that much? Feels like someone is repeatly stabbing my fingers and that feeling you get when you hands are super frozen from cold weather and that they are so numb they feel like they are vibrating! Is that normal?


----------



## Perplexed

That sounds like torture!! I actually have no experience with carpal tunnel. My mil says it makes her hand numb or something like that but I'm not too sure. Have you been given anything for them?

Right now I seem to be getting sick :( dh said he thinks it's risky getting sick so late in the game. I never know what I can take for a cough.


----------



## Beanonorder

Rainbow sorry about the carpet tunnel. I got it after giving birth last time because they hit a nerve with the IV. It was terrible!

Fluterby I hope baby stays put until dh can get back. 

I'm done with being pregnant now. I've had enough now and am really struggling with being down. 
Yesterday I had an awful experience on the train with a father telling his son not to move for me to sit and it was fine for me to stand. Plus dd got all worked up so I ended up having to hold her and all the people just sat there watching me struggle with her.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Flutterby I hope baby stays in there until dh gets home 

Perplexed trust me it is and yea your mil is right. The numbing is annoying. And no :( I called L&D I believe last week and she told me that I have carpel tunnel but I don't remember anything else she said , I think she said take Tylenol? But no they didn't give me anything I think I'm gonna have to email my Doctor . I can't with the pain :( sorry your getting sick! I think you can take Benadryl but ask your doctor to be sure.

Beanonoder ugh yes I feel you. And oh wow what a bunch of douches! I feel like people now n days lack common courtesy . I'm sorry that happened to you :hugs:


----------



## Perplexed

Bean: I'm sorry people are being so inconsiderate! That's shocking behavior!

Rainbow: I can't imagine how horrible it must be. Hope your dr can offer some useful advice. Maybe something that can support the wrist?

Overall my pregnancy is much easier than last time, but I'm finally nearing the point where it feels like the days are dragging on and I can't wait to reach the finish line. I was really determined to enjoy the days with dd but now that I can barely care for her due to the pelvic pains I just can't wait for my body to go back to normal. I went to L&D for reduced movements a few days ago and I kept getting offered a wheel chair because of how badly I was walking,


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you! ill definitely ask. gosh I am going through the same thing. pelvic pain is no joke. I hope it eases up for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Rainbow get you some wrist braces. I have carpal tunnel and have had it for years. Sleeping in the braces helps more than you can imagine. 

Bean how rude of people! I'm with you. I'm over being pregnant and I have about 4 weeks still to go. I'm so tired all the time yet I suffer from insomnia. 

As long as I don't go into labor Mon-Wed we're all good lol. I'm just hoping if I do they can hold off on taking the baby until he gets back here. With the baby being breech I know I don't have as much time before they will do the c-section.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

ok I shall invest!! also im not sure if I just missed a previous post but why do you have to schedule you csection early?


----------



## fluterby429

I have already had two previous c-sections. I was hoping to try a VBA2C but since he is breech that's not possible, plus I've kind of chickened out. I'm so scared of a uterine tear and something happening to him. I know its a small chance but it's taken us 5 years to get this baby.


----------



## Perplexed

When do you have to schedule your c section fluterby? I feel it is possible to schedule it at a time when your oh is home!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Flutterby- oh ok I definitely understand :hugs: you got this mama :)


----------



## fluterby429

I go to the doctor on Thur. I'm hoping he will allow me to schedule it for Friday April 17. This way I can allow the older kids to stay home that day and not have to worry the other days I'm in the hospital with having someone to run them to and from school and sport practices, plus DH can take off the next week for the full week and be home to drive the kids and me around while I'm healing from surgery. Idk if the doctor will let me though. They don't like to schedle them before 39 weeks so I might have to wait until Monday April 20


----------



## Perplexed

I hope you can reason with them and they let you schedule it soon :hugs:

What do you ladies do about colds/coughs?


----------



## fluterby429

Ugh cold/cough. I just got over the flu. You can take Tylenol products like cold/sinus. I'm still coughing and have drainage


----------



## Perplexed

They're so terrible aren't they! This is probably my 5th case this pregnancy. I know I got sick a lot with my daughter but I think I broke all records this time!


----------



## aknqtpie

I was fighting allergies last week, I ended up taking benedryl and steam showers.. that's about all I could do to alleviate the congestion.


----------



## Perplexed

Anyone going through weird cravings?

I found out I love the smell of the car a/c when it first gets switched on (a bit dusty). Now I'm craving having my teeth cleaned. Craving feeling the stuff they use to clean against my teeth...isn't that weird...


----------



## fluterby429

I just crave ice because my iron is low. 

April 20th at 7:30 am will be my c-section. We have to be there at 5am. He was going to let me go the 16th or 17th but he's out of town as of the 15th. So here is to hoping that if he comes before then it's on a day my husband is home


----------



## Perplexed

Aww good luck! It's nice to have an end date to look forward to :flower:


----------



## Beanonorder

Fluterby glad you have your date booked. Sorry it wasn't the date you wanted but I'm sure you'll make everything work! 

Perplexed I have to admit I've always kind of liked that smell but don't crave it. 

My parents arrived yesterday. It is amazing to have them here! Dd has already put me in second place and expects granny to do everything!


----------



## Perplexed

Awww I'm happy to hear your parents are here Bean! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

how is everyone doing? Got my cerclage removed today and since then I am having on and off pressure


----------



## Beanonorder

Rainbow that's exciting that it's out! Baby could be here soon! 

I'm so happy - my insurance kicks in today so I can finally relax and encourage baby to come on out! 
Now that I have help I am not quite as sore as before.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you! :) that's really good!!! Happy to hear about the insurance :) also your baby could be here at anytime soon lol :)


----------



## fluterby429

It's almost baby time in here. Everyone is getting so close


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Right? So exciting


----------



## Perplexed

Yeah I'm in disbelief as to how close it is!


----------



## Beanonorder

I potentially have 5 more baby free sleeps to go!!! Now if the toddler would just sleep properly I would be able to catch up a little before the real middle of the night wakings start!!


----------



## Perplexed

Oh tell me about it. A few nights ago I had an amazing night where I slept so well. I woke up once and it dawned on me that it might be a while till I get nights like these again haha.


----------



## fluterby429

I can't wait to sleep. I know the baby will wake me but I have insomnia and I'm so uncomfortable. I get Braxton hicks all night then have to pee. At least after the baby is out what sleep I get will be pleasant plus my husband and kids are willing to help out. 

Anyone have pelvic floor pain? My pelvic and groin area are killing me like I've done a serious workout


----------



## Perplexed

Yeah normally if I wake up I can't go back to sleep. If I get up to pee I can't go bank to sleep either and would rather endure bladder pains than get out of bed haha. Dd wakes up some nights too and often I stay up long after she goes back to sleep. I really think my nice sleep night was brought on by complete sleep deprivation for weeks lol!

Pelvic floor pains, yeah. I get that from time to time. When it's not my groin it feels like the upper part of my inner thighs has been kicked really hard! Overall though none of this is as bad as my first pregnancy, I actually feel things are much easier this time despite them still not being that easy!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yes, my pelvic bone and my upper legs are super sore...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Sign me up for the im in pain group :/ found out what i thought was carpel tunnel is really muscle spasms that aren't relaxing that are causing me to have excruciating numbing, weakness ,and shooting pains in my hands and arms. Had to go to labor and delivery at around 5 am because of the pain yesterday


----------



## Perplexed

Rainbow: so sorry, it really sounds terrible! We're they able to suggest anything for the pain? I have a ganglion in my wrist and during my previous pregnancy it swelled up and caused so much pain. Shrunk back after I had dd and didn't hurt as badly anymore. Though it would hurt if I put pressure on it the wrong way, still nothing like as bad as it was last pregnancy.


----------



## Beanonorder

Baby is coming tomorrow!!!! Very nervous but excited too!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

perplexed- thank you :) and they gave me a few muscle relaxers to take and I hope the pain goes away completely for you :hugs:

beanonorder- omg how exciting!! good luck!!


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo for baby!!! I wish mine would get out haha

I walked over 5 hours at the zoo today and lost some of my mucus plug last night. I'm hoping he comes soon. I guess he'll be here on the 20th either way


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Haha hope this doesn't sound wierd but what did it look like? I Had some wierd discharge a mix between slime and lotion like and idk if it's just regular preg discharge or maybe some mucas plug? I'm hoping my body is gearing up for the big day lol


----------



## fluterby429

It was gross. It basically looked like when you have a sinus infection and you blow your nose. It was thick, yellow mixed with clear. Looked like snot lol


----------



## RainbowBaby13

oh lol thank you yea mine didn't look like that ugh lol youre so lucky


----------



## Beanonorder

Logan William arrived at 8:49am weighing 3.6kg and 56cm long. Doing well so far!


----------



## fluterby429

Perfect Beanonorder!!! Can't wait to see a pic. I hope you're doing well too


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Congrats Beanonorder!!! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Bean!! Pictures when you get a chance!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thank you! I will post pictures as soon as I can get on my computer!


----------



## Perplexed

Awww can't wait to see pics Bean! Did your dd meet him?


----------



## fluterby429

Well ladies Lyndon Shayne is here. Born 4/06/15 @ 12:23pm weighing a WHOPPING 6lbs 4 oz and 19 inche's long. He ended up turning head down at some point during my labor waiting on my c-section.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

Here's one more.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations fluterby! He looks lovely! Did you end up having him naturally seeing as he turned? 

I will try post some pictures when I get on the computer. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats flutterby!!


----------



## fluterby429

Nope I had a c-section because we didn't know he had turned


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats fluterby :hugs: he's a cutie!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Congrats flutterby! Lovely photos :) so envious of all of you ladies having your babies lol congrats to all <3

Beanonoder I'm doing good. Just couning down the days till my lil bean gets here. hoping he comes soon. How are you?


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow Rainbow I can't believe you're still going after having the cerclage removed! Good for baby to cook longer! 

I'm not too bad thanks! Quite sleep deprived but that's also my fault. I've been doing too much. I need to have a time out and make sure I nap at least once a day. Also struggling a bit with breastfeeding. I don't have a great supply and Logan is still learning to latch so I'm sore too. I saw a lactation consultant and it helped somewhat but it's going to take lots of patience and perseverance on my part.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Right!? I thought he would have been here already but I guess he has other plans lol. I'm happy he's still in there and I didn't have to worry about him being a preemie baby but boy I'm I getting super impatient lol.

I hope breastfeeding gets easier and better for you and that you get some sleep. I used my Breast pump to see if that would start contractions which it did a little . Well Braxton hicks and it made colostrum come out and my nipples are sore now so I can only imagine how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Bean I'm in the same boat with breast feeding. My little peanut has to see the doctor tomorrow because he's down to 5lbs 11oz from 6lbs 4oz. I'm trying a supplemental formula tonight to give my nipples a break and possibly get a little sleep. I have had maybe 5 or 6 hours since EASTER Sunday.


----------



## Perplexed

Oh wow!! I feel flashbacks from the first weeks with my daughter. Maybe my body remembers and that's why it's reluctant to give birth. Sore nipples was worst than labor for me.

I hope you ladies get some rest soon :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi:flower:

How is everyone doing? 

Things are going fairly well here. Logan is finally starting to gain some weight. I've been supplementing 30ml/1oz of formula after every day feed. Today I managed to replace one of them with expressed milk and I didn't give any top up after a feed this evening. Tomorrow I'm hoping to only give three top ups. I'm going to continue to monitor his weight gain and as long as he keeps gaining I'm going to try getting rid of the formula completely. But if I'm not able to I'm not going to beat myself up because I am doing my best and at least he is mostly breastfed. 

Here are finally some pictures!
 



Attached Files:







20150403_185225.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4170.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4191.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RainbowBaby13

He is beautiful:)

Perplexed- baby still in? Lol :p


----------



## Perplexed

I love Logan's pics & the one with his big sis <3

Yes baby is still in :haha: I woke up nauseous & hot tonight lol

How are you doing?


----------



## fluterby429

Perplexed it's like razor blades but let me tell you, I found out about these nipple covers made by Medela and OMG nipple saving!!!

Bean he is just precious! I suppmented Thur night and yesterday but my milk is in full force. I'm able to nurse and pump. I hope this helps my little nugget


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Perplexed- are those symptoms of labor? Lol I hope he comes soon! Do
You have any guesses on when you think you'll go into labor?


----------



## Perplexed

Rainbow: I think they're my normal pregnancy symptoms :haha: I was induced at 41 weeks with my daughter so I expect I'll reach 41 weeks again.

Fluterby: do you mean nipple shields? I hated those and couldn't wean dd off them! I hope to get a good latch from the beginning this time so I don't have to use them.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Oh haha!! I heard that too about the nipple shields. Why do you have to wean them off them? Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## Perplexed

In my case I found nipple shields to cause pain. Maybe because the latch is shallow through them. But dd got used to them that she wouldn't take that much of my nipple without them which was painful as well. Some people never have a problem with them but for me they were terrible.

I suppose in one way they helped because I was actually able to ebf for 4 months with them whereas dd wouldn't latch at all without them in the beginning. But I really want breastfeeding not to be so painful this time.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you so much for explaining had no idea a nipple shield could cuz pain


----------



## Perplexed

Some women never have pain with them, not sure why I did though.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I hope this time is a better experience for you :)


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

You're welcome! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Yes I guess that's what it is. It's silcone. I love it. He does get a shallow latch with them but he does without it too. Without it, it caused my nipples to crack and bleed. He will nurse with or without it.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Anyone still pregnant? Lol I am and feel like everyone has already had their babies!


----------



## Beanonorder

Ah sorry rainbow! I felt that way in my first pregnancy. I eventually decided I was going to be pregnant forever! I hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Lol thank you! I hope so too :) hope you ladies are all doing good and enjoying your babies :)


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Rainbow are you the only one left? Any day or time now. I know you're anxious


----------



## RainbowBaby13

I think so lol and thanks love :)


----------



## fluterby429

Checking on you Rainbow?


----------



## Beanonorder

I was just coming to do the same thing! 

And aknqtpie? How is everything?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Pretty sure I started contracting this morning. Irregular but these hurt and I can feel it in back :) also thank you guys for checking up on me :)


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo. Get to walking and if you have an exercise ball do a little bouncing. I'm excited for you and see a pic of your little guy


----------



## RainbowBaby13

About to go walking. These are definitely painful. And thank you :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies!! 

Ella arrived on the 17th! I haven't been on here very much lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations aknqtpie! I hope all is going well. 

Rainbow any news? I hope things are happening for you! 

Fluterby how is breastfeeding going now? We still have our moments and I'm still giving a bit of formula but we're getting there. Unfortunately it's still not pain free a lot of the time, which can be very frustrating. 

I also have two sick kids. Sleep is a rare and precious commodity!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats aknqtpie!

Bean Bf is much better now. He has trouble every now and then latching on to my left breast. I think becsuse it gets larger and I have small nipples. I hate to hear it's still painful for you but sounds like you're moving in the right direction.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Baby arrived yesterday at 3:34 pm :) <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations rainbow! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you so much !! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Yay


----------

